
Thailand to prosecute 14 year old for lese majeste - geomark
https://prachatai.com/english/node/7336
======
geomark
There was a bit of discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15035308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15035308)
about a man jailed for sharing a Facebook post that was deemed insulting to
the Thai monarchy. Now we have the youngest person to charged with that crime
who is only 14 years old.

